# Cast net



## State fish rob (Jan 25, 2017)

looking for new cast net. 8' -12' diameter. Have only used low end nets thus far
All suggestions appreciated thanks ahead of time


----------



## fjmaverick (Sep 18, 2015)

Tim wade
What kind of bait are you after?


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

Throwing a 8ft Calusa 3/8th mesh. Good all purpose net for my skiff. Heard nothing but good things about Tim Wades. Got a buddy who runs a Dorado 23 and he loves his TW.


----------



## KnotHome (Jul 21, 2009)

Check out Brunson: https://www.brunsonnet.com/index.cfm
They're very helpful if you go in their shop (in Alabama), and I imagine it'd be the same if you call. Tim Wade, Calusa, and other high end nets are nice, but it doesn't cost a fortune to buy a net that opens.


----------



## State fish rob (Jan 25, 2017)

fjmaverick said:


> Tim wade
> What kind of bait are you after?


Typically3"to 6" mullet & menhaden. 3' to 15' of water
How about contact info for tw. Thx


----------



## fjmaverick (Sep 18, 2015)

State fish rob said:


> Typically3"to 6" mullet & menhaden. 3' to 15' of water
> How about contact info for tw. Thx


(321) 729-9537
He can make you what ever you need


----------



## State fish rob (Jan 25, 2017)

" thx mav"


----------



## Gatorgrizz27 (Apr 4, 2015)

IMO it depends on how good you are at throwing the net. A net with more lead will sink faster in deep water, and a larger net can catch more bait per cast. However, if you aren't the strongest thrower in the world, a smaller, lighter net is much easier to throw, manage, go through after a cast, and continue throwing rather than becoming worn out. 

4-5 perfect casts with a 12' net might fill the livewell, but so will 10-15 pretty decent casts with a 6' net.


----------



## hferrell87 (Jan 28, 2013)

Tim Wade, all day!


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Nets are sold in radius lengths, not diameter. I recommend a general purpose net like a heavily weighted 3/8", tho the bait and depth you are in will be better with 1/2", tho you either lose or gill smaller baits. If just fishing by yourself or 1 other person, an 8ft will work. If 2-3 people, maybe a 10ft. If more than 3, a 12ftft net, but you better have a good back.

Nothing replaces a good quality net. Junky cheap nets gets you crappy results.

LEarn how to properly chum bait and one or 2 throws will be all you need to do to turn your livewell black with bait. Also good hi-flo bait pumps are a must in hot weather and hot water.


----------



## State fish rob (Jan 25, 2017)

Thx again to all


----------

